# Reduced indigo rollers



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are two roller hens that I'm about 90% certain are both reduced indigo. I am going by the breeding that they came from and also by what I have produced from them.

The light one seems to be t pattern indigo and the darker seems to be a check indigo, both blue base indigo and reduced as near as I can tell.









Bill


----------

